# T shirt design



## Bens22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi guys was wondering wanna get one of my designs made up on to a t shirt as a sample t shirt. but need to find some where that will print it up for me? Also what software is best to design your print on?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ben, where are you located? It helps so we can give you referrals closer to you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

We're located in Philadelphia we use coral draw what format do u have it in??


----------



## Bens22 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in England Portsmouth. Also what software do you use to design your images


----------



## Bens22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coral draw iv got the preview version of this but it really expensive to buy. Once iv created the design do I just save the file on my memory dongle and it to the printers


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure of your question?


----------



## Bens22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry is there anyway I can save my design as a file on a dongle or draw my design up and take it to a place where they can print it on a t shirt


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Bens22

You say you have your design that you want printed onto a sample shirt, do you know how you want your logo printed? Screen print? Heat press? DTG? How many colours does it have? If you attach the image here or message me with it I could let you know the best way to get it done! Not many places will just print one sample and could be expensive!
Rich


----------

